# Impresora láser NO toma el papel de la bandeja



## Adolfoe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hola,

Pues de un pronto a otro la impresora MP250 no toma papel de la bandeja, los rodillos estan girando, pero la maquina reporta que no hay papel en la bandeja,

Cualquier ayuda sobre que pasos seguir se agradecen.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2019)

Limpieza en la zona, sensor tapado, o llave bloqueada, desarmar la zona de papel y examinar, buscar el manual de servicio de la misma para ve la ubicación de todos los sensores
Quitar la carcasa y observar si el el sistema de lavantar la hoja funciona puede estar atascado o alguna pieza de caucho gastada


----------



## Adolfoe (Feb 11, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Limpieza en la zona, sensor tapado, o llave bloqueada, desarmar la zona de papel y examinar, buscar el manual de servicio de la misma para ve la ubicación de todos los sensores
> Quitar la carcasa y observar si el el sistema de lavantar la hoja funciona puede estar atascado o alguna pieza de caucho gastada



No estoy muy familiarizado con el arreglo de impresoras, hay algun video que pueda ilustrarme en que revisar, donde se puede conseguir el manual de servicio?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2019)

Adolfoe dijo:


> _*No estoy muy familiarizado con el arreglo de impresoras,*_ hay algun video que pueda ilustrarme en que revisar, donde se puede conseguir el manual de servicio?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Si metes mano en algo con lo que* "No estás muy familiarizado"* corres el riesgo de dañarlo mas de lo que ya está. 
Sería prudente que lleves tu impresora a un service calificado.


----------

